# Great South Open - Christchurch, New Zealand



## OLLiver (Sep 30, 2016)

The SOUTHERNMOST competition in the history of the world! Organized by yours truly.
Thanks to @Dene for delegating
22nd of October in Christchurch NZ. 
Kilominx is gonna be held unofficially (kilohype train).
There will be prizes. and a cube store P) vending.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 30, 2016)

I saw a job opening at an Antarctic research station a few months back. I was seriously considering applying just to organise a comp there and make that the southernmost comp. Lol.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 30, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> I saw a job opening at an Antarctic research station a few months back. I was seriously considering applying just to organise a comp there and make that the southernmost comp. Lol.


Imagine Worlds 2017 in Antarctica. Worst. Podium. Ever.


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 30, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Imagine Worlds 2017 in Antarctica. Worst. Podium. Ever.


FMC would become an endurance comp


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 30, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> FMC would become an endurance comp


Good luck writing anything down.

Hey you! Yeah you! Do you think you can sit down with a Rubik's Cube in Antarctica and write down the shortest solution possible within an hour? Yes? Congrats, you win!


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 30, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> I saw a job opening at an Antarctic research station a few months back. I was seriously considering applying just to organise a comp there and make that the southernmost comp. Lol.


dude you should do that, finish the continent collection


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2016)

Won't be going. Too expensive, I have no money the fight will cost just over $200 and it is at an awful time. I have an exam on the day before this. I'll just have to wait for Nationals in Dec. It'll be nice to do clock again and get an average. But hopefully it'll be run at Nationals. Even if I had the money for flights I wouldn't go. It's just a very bad time for me.

Also on the topic of most Southernly Comps did a comp in Wellington ever hold that title? Also I wonder how many people will go. A lot of people at the Palmy Comp said they wouldn't be. Also will this comp break the NR streak for NZ Comps that started back in 2009.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 30, 2016)

tx789 said:


> Also will this comp break the NR streak for NZ Comps that started back in 2009.


just hold a round of feet problem solved


----------



## tx789 (Sep 30, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> just hold a round of feet problem solved



But Dene is delegating and the event won't be held.


Spoiler



I'm hoping it'll be held at Nationals. Dene won't be there, I assume since he hasn't been to any NZ Nationals and his last NZ comp was Wellington Autumn 2014. Still how many people could beat Dene's NR while it isn't that hard who will autcally practise. Maybe the clock NR will be broken by Oliver (creator of this thread) but then again maybe not. Caring too much about an event that's short that you want NR in never bouds well.



Spoiler



Fun Fact Feet has been hold twice in NZ (and Oceania has a whole) once at NZ Champianships 2009 and New Zealand Nationals 2013.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 30, 2016)

Can't reeeaaallly afford it. But what would the chances of bigBLD (4/5/MBLD) be?



tx789 said:


> Also on the topic of most Southernly Comps did a comp in Wellington ever hold that title? Also I wonder how many people will go. A lot of people at the Palmy Comp said they wouldn't be. Also will this comp break the NR streak for NZ Comps that started back in 2009.


Wellington _may_ have

Clock could be an easy NR. I think sub-12 is reasonable for a weeks practice?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 1, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Can't reeeaaallly afford it. But what would the chances of bigBLD (4/5/MBLD) be?


Let me just do a bit of emailing and I will get back to you on this.


----------



## Dystoxic (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there will be a comp in Auckland NZ?Because I can only go to places around Auckland, or is anyone going to be hosting 1 around Auckland?

Thanks


----------



## tx789 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dystoxic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a comp in Auckland NZ?Because I can only go to places around Auckland, or is anyone going to be hosting 1 around Auckland?
> 
> Thanks



Nationals is planned to be there, but if they're unable to get a venue it'll be somewhere else. The comp is planned to be on Dec 4th. However none of this is confirmed yet. So wait and see.


----------



## Dystoxic (Oct 6, 2016)

When you say there do you mean Auckland?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dystoxic said:


> When you say there do you mean Auckland?


Yeah, but just wait until it's annoced. Nothing is confirmed.


----------

